
Show HN: Deadlinks Documentation Checker - butuzov
https://github.com/butuzov/deadlinks
======
butuzov
Author here. I tried to work with kubeflow[1] project this summer, and i got a
lot of 404 reading it's documentation, which outranged me a bit. I wrote two
functions php script and checked kubeflow site for deadlinks, made a few PR
and hopefully fix the situation a bit. During hacktoberfest I made a tool
called a deadlinks[2] (I am kinda bad in naming things), and start checking
different project documentation for this kind of error (hey guys if you
remember me - cheers!). I have discovered that there are (almost) no
documentation without such errors. Every single one has it (except hashicorp
tools, they are good!).

I start spending more time trying to improve deadlinks, and define use cases.
Currently, I am working more on the kubenetes website and deadlinks swinging
back and forth, and I think we are ready to be used.

I made simple documentation[3] so you can check examples and how this tool can
be integrated into existing ci/cd systems.

How can it be useful for your opensource project/static website?

1\. You can check it on broken links during CI.

2\. You can apply it to a folder with files or to a server (standalone or ssg
powered).

3\. If you switching SSG you can check what will be the difference in terms of
a number of broken links.

4\. It's available as pip package, brew and docker image.

[1] [https://kubeflow.org](https://kubeflow.org)

[2]
[https://github.com/butuzov/deadlinks](https://github.com/butuzov/deadlinks)

[3] [http://deadlinks.readthedocs.io/](http://deadlinks.readthedocs.io/)

